# ALCHORNETS Summer NIGHTSHOOT Series



## GRIV (May 20, 2014)

Here's the Flier y'all print this off and spread it around. 

Let's have a good time!


The Details 

WHERE
West Walton Park
605 Tom Brewer Road
Loganville, GA 30052 (see www.alcarcheryevents.com for directions.)

RULES
The rules will vary depending on what game we play that month. Go to www.alcarcheryevents.com before the event to see what game we will play that month.  All ages and equipment styles are welcome. 

REGISTRATION
We will register at the field during the practice ends at 5:45PM. The cost is $20 per person $60 Family Max.

CONTACT
www.alcarcheryevents.com
Archery Learning Center 678-344-0035
email - archerylearningcenter@gmail.com

SHOOTING DATES AND TIMES
May 31 Saturday- 7PM (practice is 5:45PM to 6:45PM)
June 14 Saturday- 7PM (practice is 5:45PM to 6:45PM)
July 19 Saturday- 7PM (practice is 5:45PM to 6:45PM)
August 16 Saturday- 7PM (practice is 5:45PM to 6:45PM)
September 13 Saturday- 7PM (practice is 5:45PM to 6:45PM


----------



## Tracker1 (May 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2014)

For a person never shooting this type of archery and wanting to practice for this, what target face and distances would they shoot ? 
Also how many arrows at each distance and is it timed ?


----------



## Tracker1 (May 26, 2014)

122cm target face

It will be shot, 5 ends of 6 arrows, 4 min per end, for a total of 30 arrows at each distance.

30 arrows at 60m (66yd)
30 arrows at 50m (55yd)
30 arrows at 40m (44yd)

90 arrows total, 900 possible points.

Come on out Lee, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2014)

So its the big target face. (122cm)  Heck, I've been wearing out the little one at 50, 70 and 90m. (80cm) I figured the bigun was to easy.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 26, 2014)

bowanna said:


> So its the big target face. (122cm)  Heck, I've been wearing out the little one at 50, 70 and 90m. (80cm) I figured the bigun was to easy.



Yep, nothing to it! You got it. No reason to not come shoot then!


----------



## Tracker1 (May 26, 2014)

Almost forgot Lee, make sure to bring your real fast, flat shooting 3-D Bow and your Big fat arrows!!! That will really help!!


----------



## MI360 (May 26, 2014)

Tracker1 said:


> Almost forgot Lee, make sure to bring your real fast, flat shooting 3-D Bow and your Big fat arrows!!! That will really help!!



HAHA Oh yes that is the best set up forsure...


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2014)

I shot the big target today (122 cm) at 40,50 & 60 meters. I average getting off my arrows in a tad over 3 minutes. I ain't no good. Seems like I drop a point or two on every end no matter how close I am. I shot my 3-d rig but I shoot GT ultralight 500's at 52 lbs to shoot 294 fps.  No since changing anything ? Its light weight and set in up to 90 yds. I think my biggest problem is my carter evolution release. Its set up for my seniors hunter set up bow at 49 lbs. I need to change springs. Its going off waaay to easy. I may giver a try though. If I give up a point or two on every end. I probably wont fair well ? Whats a decent score in that format ?


----------



## tdw3684 (May 27, 2014)

Last summer 873 won the mens compound.  883 The pro compound (GRIV).  The cadet compound was won by an impressive 891.  The wind was dead still that day too.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 27, 2014)

To stay in the running this year I think you need to:

Drop 15 or less at 60
Drop 5 or less at 50 
Clean 40


----------



## larryx7 (May 27, 2014)

Let's all be thete


----------



## Tracker1 (May 27, 2014)

MI360 said:


> HAHA Oh yes that is the best set up forsure...



I really hope you can make it out bud! Time for a little range development.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 27, 2014)

*Smoke*

Im shooting the same set up you have lee just a couple more pounds ...Mine works just fine if l miss its all me small vanes and a lot of stamina..A hinge realease would be a bonus as you wear down...100g tip...


----------



## MI360 (May 28, 2014)

Tracker1 said:


> I really hope you can make it out bud! Time for a little range development.



I have plans to be there, i hope to make all of them.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 28, 2014)

MI360 said:


> I have plans to be there, i hope to make all of them.



Good deal. Maybe the squirrel will take it easy on ya!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 28, 2014)

*Smoke*

Naaa..No mercy!!


----------



## Tracker1 (May 28, 2014)

MI360 said:


> I have plans to be there, i hope to make all of them.



I got that white set for ya. I'll put them in my bag and bring them to you then!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 28, 2014)

I'm changing things around and practicing. Probably wont fair well but it looks like I'll be there. 
At least it'll up the winnings for someone else.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 29, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'm changing things around and practicing. Probably wont fair well but it looks like I'll be there.
> At least it'll up the winnings for someone else.



Glad to hear it!

A couple of things to look at since this is your first 900,

1-Less poundage, speed dose not matter, it's all about accuracy and endurance. 

2-Skinny arrows, less drift and will last longer with the 2 dozen in the target at the same time!

3-Arrow lube, Arrow lube and Arrow lube.....

See ya there!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 29, 2014)

Tracker1 said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> A couple of things to look at since this is your first 900,
> 
> ...



Sounds like its possible to get put out by the others shooting on your target ? You better be flexing your carbon arrows. 

I'm not going to set up a low poundage bow especially for this. Just putting a few extra marks on my tape. 
I have 60 lb limbs but their always around 51 or 2  lbs anyways. But, thats a lot for me.
I shoot skinny arrows with about 80 or 90 gr on the tip at all shoots. I use a blue fiber. I changed springs in my Evolution release too. 
No arrow lube but there will be some young whipper snappers there to sucker into that.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like you are in pretty good shape for it!
Count on losing a few knocks before the events over and you will be good. If we are on the same target it will hook ya up with live, but I ain't pulling them for ya!!!

I'm sure George won't be as formal but lighted sights are not allowed in most cases. Don't think it will be a problem for this. He keeps it pretty loose and just wants everyone to have fun. Might just ask when you register to be on the safe side.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 30, 2014)

After putting in a few hours on my range today simulating a long shoot I learned something.  If I'm going to be serious, I would have to have a dedicated field bow. A 3rd Obsession Addiction with 50 lb limbs shot near 40 lbs. I just don't see it happening.  Luckily it only costs 20.00 to make a fool out of myself.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 30, 2014)

bowanna said:


> After putting in a few hours on my range today simulating a long shoot I learned something.  If I'm going to be serious, I would have to have a dedicated field bow. A 3rd Obsession Addiction with 50 lb limbs shot near 40 lbs. I just don't see it happening.  Luckily it only costs 20.00 to make a fool out of myself.



I'm sure you will do just fine, but I'm always in support for another bow!!!!


----------



## Tracker1 (May 30, 2014)

Got a little work in this afternoon with the new Blue Elite Tour at 50m, all I had was an old 80cm target but looks like I might be ok.......


----------



## BowanaLee (May 30, 2014)

I had a bunch of them this afternoon. Its the others that I didn't like.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 31, 2014)

I'm over bowed. I haven't recovered from shooting yesterday. Guess I can watch.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 31, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'm over bowed. I haven't recovered from shooting yesterday. Guess I can watch.



It happens to us all......... in time!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 1, 2014)

That was a grueling shoot and went on for hours. I shot terrible but I think I beat somebody ?  
My blue fiber wasn't working in that lighting. I'll be better  prepared next time with black ring and center dot. Yes, I'll be back for revenge !


----------



## Tracker1 (Jun 1, 2014)

bowanna said:


> That was a grueling shoot and went on for hours. I shot terrible but I think I beat somebody ?
> My blue fiber wasn't working in that lighting. I'll be better  prepared next time with black ring and center dot. Yes, I'll be back for revenge !



I was glad to spend the evening shooting with you, glad you came. You shot strong, can't wait to see ya at the next one!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 1, 2014)

@ bow-wanna.............you're learning, lol!!  pic's???


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, the circle and dot on my lens wont work with my aging eyes. I can see the target but the ring looks like the 3 Olympic rings. 
Verifier wont help. Its back to the blue fiber. Gotta make it a lot brighter with out using a light ?   
I hate getting old, but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2014)

so, no pic's..no pic's on fb either, just all the alc folks tearing it up.  the griv only dropped 4 points.  that's incredible..i guess scott whooped the squirrel and butch gave 'em a good run.  no scores yet


----------



## BOW DOC (Jun 2, 2014)

Good shooting lee, you did beat squirrel.... But everybody did. And congrats to tiffiny ford for a silver at her first ever 900 round


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2014)

Y'all must know something I don't know. I shot terrible. Wheres the scores ?


----------



## GRIV (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's the Scores Y'all 

There's Photos all over Facebook. I don't have any on this machine to post. 


Thanks so much for everyone coming out to the shoot. It was a awesome good time and The Hornet Team really appreciates you supporting them by attending our events. 

Without the threat of rain i'll bring out the big speakers and blast the tunes next time. 

I hear we have a donation from Shane's Rib Shack coming. Next time I'll have 50 Huge Pulled Pork Sandwiches ready for you.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2014)

A pulled pork sandwich will hit the spot. 
I beat the Squirrel ! ..........That  backfired.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 2, 2014)

*Smoke*

Well..l wanted everyone to come back ...Next month ..Now just dwell on that...lol...Bring some cash..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well..l wanted everyone to come back ...Next month ..Now just dwell on that...lol...Bring some cash..



You gonna dish out some of this ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2014)

that is hilarious...that was some good shooting, bow-wanna, considering you couldn't see.  just wait 'til you get your aiming ironed out.  we're going to make a spottie of you yet.  where was butch??  I thought you said, he was there.  maybe next time with his new bow??


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats to the ALC Hornets.  They were swarming that night. They stung us all. 



Johnny, I've got a 40/50 lb bow in the works. I may be able to knock 10 or 20 points off my game. 
With rheumatoid arthritis, presbyopia and no solution on verifiers and lenses. I really don't have a chance. On top of that, I'm just flat out ugly.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2014)

if you can get to 870, that's some pretty serious shooting.  the hard thing is not dropping heavy points at 60...you can kinda manage 50 and 40  should be clean or less than 5 points.  that's still some very good shooting for your first time out with those light arrows and points


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2014)

you really need some long distance arrows with some heavier points and skinny for low wind resistance at the longer distances.  speed helps, but it's not essential..accuracy and form at almost 70 yards is the ticket.  of course when you get older, lower poundage is a given when you're shooting that many arrows; especially with aging joints and tendons.  I shoot my 3d bow at 50 lbs. maxed out...turn it down about 3 turns for 900 rounds..heck, you only need 3 marks, so it's easy to get back to original 3d settings


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 3, 2014)

Johnny, I have 90 gr on the tip of my GT ultralight 500's. (75 gr field point and about a 15 gr insert)  I have 3" AAE low profile vanes and the GT Accu-Lite nock. At 290 gr/51 lb I am rigged for speed though. (294 fps) I cant turn down my bow enough to make a difference. I need 40/50 lb limbs and use it at 40. A real long .10 blue fiber would definitely help. Well, that and the fountain of youth. 
Whats your arrow setup ? And anyone else for that matter ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 3, 2014)

3d setup..entrada 600's @48 lbs with 80 gr glue-in points, gt speed nocks, Norway 2" vanes cut to 26.25"..total weight 225 gr. shoot 275 fps at 27".  I've got an old conquest, I'm trying to get set up to try and get a little more speed.  I'm still too stiff on the arrows, due to the shortness and light point weight, but it shoots ok out to 50 yards.  indoor and outdoor target..totally different set up...oh and I've got one of those g5 ultralight peeps


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 3, 2014)

Whats your field shooting setup for these shoots ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 3, 2014)

same as target, but with more detailed sight tape


----------



## BOW DOC (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the scores griv. I enjoyed the shoot , felt good to be back shooting again. Only my secound shoot this year and i still beat squirrell by 16 points with a zero on a missed fired release.


----------



## BOW DOC (Jun 4, 2014)

Everbody bring cash because squirrell is gonna need gas money for the way home when i take his again next month


----------



## Tracker1 (Jun 8, 2014)

One week Bottemline!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 8, 2014)

*Smoke*

That was fun watching people shoot like it was a life or death situation just plan on having fun..The heat will be turned up..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 8, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That was fun watching people shoot like it was a life or death situation just plan on having fun..The heat will be turned up..


For more crow or burnt squirrel stew ?


----------



## BOW DOC (Jun 9, 2014)

Squirrell season opens again next saturday night


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 10, 2014)

*Smoke*

Get it...lol...Them old school acc 304s dont discriminate  this week l will have something to aim with...I suggest that you shoot  in the high 880s  or a 896 to give that Hoyt a run...BOOM!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 11, 2014)

So whats the format for this shoot ? 900 round or something different ?


----------



## larryx7 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is gonna be a blast with plenty of food and great fun


----------



## larryx7 (Jun 12, 2014)

The format this shoot is a 900 round


----------



## GRIV (Jun 12, 2014)

Yep Plain 900 Round this time, so y'all come ready to shoot 60, 50, and 40 meters. 

Next time July 19 - We will host a 3man team event at 50M.  The teams can be mixed classes and age groups. Start working up your teams and i'll have the website ready to take team registrations. 

we will shoot a 36 arrow qualification round to rank the teams and then we will shoot the team event. I will post rules and how to shoot a team event soon so y'all can get ready. 

And creative team names and generous trash talk is encouraged!

Humm who will my team be? maybe Raper, Clarky, and Me!


----------



## PATfromPA (Jun 13, 2014)

3 hours till i leave this popcicle stand and head towards ATL.  See yinz Saturday night!


----------

